# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Ndihmë në lëndën e Kimisë

## friendlyboy1

Kjo tem esht hapur per te gjith ata qe kan pyetje rreth detyrave dhe teknikave laboratorike ne lenden e kimis. Ketu permbahet kimia e pergjithshme dhe ajo organike. Kimia fizike nuk perfshihet.

----------


## mOreNa405

Kam nje probleme ne kimi dhe nuk di ta zgjidh fare fareeeee dhe me duhet per neser  mbasdite me oren time (western time) esh ne anglisht po deshet ju a perkthej po e shkruaj njeher kshu sic esht me thoni po deshet perkthim. 

 A certain microwave oven delivers 720. watts (J/s) of power to a coffee cup containing 68.4 g of water at 25°C. If the wavelength of microwaves in the oven is 9.75 cm, how long does it take, and how many photons must be absorbed, to make the water boil? The specific heat capacity of water is 4.18 J/°Cg. Assume only the water absorbs the energy of the microwave.

Kjo do dy pergjigje: nje kuti e ka bosh per secondat dhe nje per photons....pleaseeeeeeee help se vetem kjo me ka ngel dhe esh e vetmja qe nuk ja kam iden.

----------


## Hyllien

Llogarit fillimisht energjine e duhur me formulen: Q = m c ΔT

68,4 x 4.18 x 75 = 21443,4 J

21443, 4 = 720 J/s x t

t = 29.7825 sec. Ose afersisht 30 sec.

Pastaj gjej energjine per photon:

E=hc/wavelength

E = 6.626 × 10^-34 x  3 x 10^8 / 0.0975

E (p) = 2,0387 x 10^-24 (energjia per foton) 

Po te pjesetosh energjine qe gjetem me siper 21443,4 J me E per foton
del numri  fotoneve 1,05 * 10^29.

Te keshilloj ti kontrollosh dhe njehere veprimet se u be kohe qe nuk merrem me numra kaq te medhenj ose te vegjel. 
Madje u be kohe qe smerrem me numra, veç me fjale.  :perqeshje: 

Sikur ta kontrollonte ndonje tjeter mire do ishte.

P.S O Xeni kontrolloje njehere po pate mundesi se me duket se hyn ne fushen tende kjo.  :shkelje syri:

----------


## mOreNa405

uaaaaaaa thank youuuuuuu sooooooo muchhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!! secondat i kishe gjet tamam kurse # of photons ishte to the 28 power instead of 29 po ska problem se tamam me doli....faleminderit qe u mundove dhe me kishe dhen dhe pergjigjen (ashu si kam qef un) hehehe.... thanks  :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:

----------


## friendlyboy1

Mendoj se pergjigja eshte esakt dhe numri i fotonve  1,05 * 10^29 mund te ket dal sepse ne libra plank's constant eshte 6.63 * 10^-34 ne vend te 6.626 × 10^-34. Megjithate arsyetimi eshte ne rregull sepse energjia e fotonve varet vetem nga frekuenca ose nga wavelength. 
Energjia me duket se shprehet me U = q+w dhe w=0 so q  = m c ΔT

----------


## eziimerjaaa

Kjo esh detyra qe na dha msusi dhe duhet ta gjem kte AXmEn per gjitha kto molekulat.  Mduhet per neser po patet munsi. thnx

You need to determine the AXmEn classification for each of the following molecules.
 In cases where there are two or more sites that can be viewed as central molecules, provide the classification of each, starting with the site with the lowest steric number (steric number = m + n). 


   Nitrogen trifluoride:
   CH2Cl2:
   CHBrClF:
   C2H2Cl2 (hydrogen atoms on different carbons):
    C2H4Cl2 (chlorine atoms on different carbons):
    Nitric acid:
    Benzene:
    Acetic acid (C with most H's should be last):
    SF4:

----------


## Hyllien

A ka te beje me ate teorine VSEPR kjo apo jo, per te gjetur formen e molekulave? Gjenim dhe sa grade jane kendet afersisht (dikur ne rini  :buzeqeshje:  ) dhe nuk kishte forume asokohe.

*Nitrogen trifluoride*: AX3E - piramidale

*CH2Cl2*:  - si CH4 AX4 - tetrahedral 

*CHBrClF*: - si CH4 AX4 - tetrahedral (keto Cl, Br dhe F-te i ka bere per t'ju ngaterruar kot)

*C2H2Cl2* (hydrogen atoms on different carbons):  - Trigonal Planar AX3 per te dy atomet C

*C2H4Cl2* (chlorine atoms on different carbons): - - Si Ethane – tetrahedral per te dy karbonet, AX4

*Nitric acid*: Azoti, AX3, Oksigjeni AX2E2

*Benzene*: Planare, per te 6 Karbonet eshte AX3  (pyet dhe njehere per kete)

*Acetic acid* (C with most H's should be last): Njeri karbon eshte AX3 (Trig. Planar), Oksigjeni eshte AX2E2 (i perthyer si uji - jo-lineare, bent), Karboni tjeter AX4 ( tetrahedral)

*SF4*: AX4E Distorted tetrahedral ose seesaw

Kontrolloji me ata te klases se i kane temat e mendjen me te fresket.  :buzeqeshje: 
Suksese!

----------


## eziimerjaaa

sh.falemnderit sui... tgjitha mir i kishe...ktu do jesh ti sa te maroj shkollen un se do kem edhe ca pytje tjera gjith vitin.   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## eziimerjaaa

1) What charges for the O2 molecule would give a charge of 2.5?  Select all that apply:

-3, 0, +5, -2, +1, +2, +4, -1, -4, +3.

2) Using MO energy level diagram would you expect O2 to have a lower or higher first ionization energy than atmic oxygen?

answer:  lower.

Why?

----------


## Hyllien

> 1)	What charges for the O2 molecule would give a charge of 2.5? Select all that apply:
> 
> -3, 0, +5, -2, +1, +2, +4, -1, -4, +3.


*+1  dhe  +3.* 
Beje diagramen 1S2 2S2 2P6...
Charge, ose Bond Order gjendet (Bonding electrons-the antibonding ones) * &#189; (Sa &#231;ifte elektronesh ndajne.)
Kur eshte O2 +1 (10-5)/2
Ndersa kur eshte +3 (9-4)/2 

Keto te tjerat me duket sikur nuk japin 2,5, le qe psh me ngarkese -4 nuk ekziston molekula...nuk e ve doren ne zjarr, kontrolloji.




> 2) Using MO energy level diagram would you expect O2 to have a lower or higher first ionization energy than atmic oxygen?
> 
> answer: lower.
> Why?


Pergjigja mund te jete, sepse elektronet perderisa jane me teper, shtyhen me teper dhe/ose meqenese vellimi i nje molekule O2 eshte me i madh, si pasoje elektronet terhiqen me pak nga berthama se ne atomin e oksigjenit. 
Kjo duhet te jete ideja por nuk e di se &#231;fare teme dhe termash po mesoni tani. Por perderisa pyet duke marre parasysh MO, duhet te shpjegosh di&#231;ka me nivelet e energjise, sikur kane me teper potential energy keto elektronet tek O2.

Kete here kontrolloji mire keto pergjigjet, se me kujtohen si ne mjegull temat.  :buzeqeshje: 

P.S Helene, mendjen ne mesim!  :perqeshje:

----------


## helene

SG une jam ne partine e atyre qe gjerat i arrijne me mundim, jo kshu, si llokume te servirura :perqeshje: , ta hapi dhe &#231;ike librin te lexoje ezimerja :ngerdheshje:

----------


## eziimerjaaa

In each run, the volume of 0.00050M S2O3 2- added is 0.50 mL 

    1)  What is the TOTAL volume in each of the runs in mL? 

    2) What is the S2O3 2- concentration in each of the runs?

----------


## Isomer937

In each run, the volume of 0.00050M S2O3 2- added is 0.50 mL 

1) What is the TOTAL volume in each of the runs in mL? 

2) What is the S2O3 2- concentration in each of the runs?

C'problem eshte ky????

Kjo me duket se eshte pune labratori

----------


## friendlyboy1

suis generis kot per curiozitet, kur the benzene eshte planar e kishte fjalen planar molecule apo cdo nga 6 C eshte planar. Kam parasysh se vet molekula eshte stable ne chair conformation dhe cdo carbon nuk eshte ne nje plan me 2 C tjer dhe nje H.

----------


## helene

friendlyboy, benzeni eshte planar :buzeqeshje:  ndryshe s'do kishte vetite qe ka, ne chair conformation eshte ciklohekzani

----------


## Isomer937

Benzeni ka tre lidhje dyfishe keshtu qe hibridizimi eshte sp2. Prandaj molekula eshte planare me kende rreth 120 grade.

Ciklohekzani nga ana tjeter nuk ka lidhje dyfishe dhe eshte me elastike dhe ka 2 konformime: Karriken (chair) dhe Varken (boat). Konformimi i karrikes eshte i preferuar se energjia krijon molekule me te qendrueshme (more stable).

----------


## delisa

> Benzeni ka tre lidhje dyfishe keshtu qe hibridizimi eshte sp2. Prandaj molekula eshte planare me kende rreth 120 grade.
> 
> Ciklohekzani nga ana tjeter nuk ka lidhje dyfishe dhe eshte me elastike dhe ka 2 konformime: Karriken (chair) dhe Varken (boat). Konformimi i karrikes eshte i preferuar se energjia krijon molekule me te qendrueshme (more stable).



Jam dakort me keto qe the vetem se ciklohekzani nuk ka vetem keto dy konformime qe keni cilesuar ju . ka dhe konfirmime  te tjera midis ketyre dy qe ke cilesuar ti por qe nuk jane shume  te qendrueshme. Konfirmimi i karriges eshte me i qendrueshem per shkak te pozicionit te hidrogjeneve qe nuk kane ate terheqje H-H ( torsonal strain) si boat ose konfirmimi i varkes. Konfirmimet e tjera jane.
Chair                       ( karrigia)
Half Chair                ( gjysem karrigia)
Twist Boat               ( varke e "rrotulluar")
Boat                        (varka)

----------


## friendlyboy1

gabimi im nuk duhet te kem qe komplet zgjuar nga gjumi kur ngatrova konformimiet e benzene dhe cyclohexane. Thnx per sqarimin

----------


## eziimerjaaa

The vapor pressure of water at 30.0 degrees celcius is 31.824 torr; at this temp the density of the liquid water is 0.99567 g/cm^3.  What is the ratio of the average distance between water molecules in the liquid and in the saturated vapor at this temp?

((31.824 atm/760) x 18.015g/mol))/ (0.08206 L atm mol K x 303.2 K)= 0.03032 g/L.

 Vliq= 1.0000 cm3 = 1.0000 × 10-3 L.
Vgas = 0.99567 g × 1 L/0.03032 g = 32.84 L

32.84L/1.0000x10^-3=3.284x10^4

(3.284 × 104)1/3 = 32.02 

Dliq/Dgas=0.03123

----------


## friendlyboy1

ne fillim do te gjesh densitetin e avullit duke perdorur PV=nRT, V=nRT/P
d=m/V ku m=nMw keshtu d=m/V=(nMw)*P/nRT thjeshto n. Gjen volumin e gazit duke pasur te dhen masen e gazit 0.9567g pastaj gjen rrenjen kub te ratio. Hmm me duket e arsyeshme po nuk jam i sigurt

----------

